# Which PAX Deserves 5 Stars?



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

A "pleasant PAX" does not deserve 5 stars

But a "pleasant PAX" who tips 20% and travels for more than $20.00 is a "5 Star Pax"

I have created a questionnaire to help us with the PAX rating system. However, I need fellow drivers to like this post before I could post the link.


Thanks for liking this post!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> However, I need fellow drivers to like this post before I could post the link.


Why do we have to like your post before you post the link?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

OK
You have created a post
People liked that post
You registered more than three days ago

Go for it...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

be easier for everyone to understand and more accurate if you just asked us to apply a rating to those situations and not to add or subtract stars.


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

For me, if you don't ralph in my car, don't give me a hard time, don't make me wait more than 10 minutes while I take you to the liquor store, and don't f*** up my car, you're getting 5 stars.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Most of my passengers receive a five star rating, because they are pleasant. I rarely give a 4 star and only once , I rated a passenger a 1 star. 

I'm an older driver and I believe passengers may be more respectful of that fact.

I also enlighten passengers to the fact that UBER drivers rate passengers. A vast majority of my passengers were not aware of that fact. I'm sure this has also helped to keep my ratings where they are.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Any Rider is:
Disrespectful
Abusive
Cheap
Dirty
****** Bag
Will get a 1 star


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You don't NEED to tip to get a 5/5 but you will need to show absolute respect towards me AND yourself - that means be there on time, look after your items, and demand to be dropped off at a safe location while obeying all traffic laws during the trip (Don't prompt me to make illegal turns or take bad shortcuts).

Anybody who shows some sort of resentment will get a lower rating. People who are inconsiderate will also receive a lower rating. I've given a 3/5 to a father who did nothing to make her daughter shut up for just one minute. I've given a 2/5 to a woman who wanted to take a 2 minute trip to Starbucks and prompted me to drive all the way to her location roughly 9 minutes away when she could of canceled the ride within seconds and take the bus instead. Both individuals had 5 star ratings and I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER to make such a significant impact on their rating.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Most of my passengers receive a five star rating, because they are pleasant. I rarely give a 4 star and only once , I rated a passenger a 1 star.
> 
> I'm an older driver and I believe passengers may be more respectful of that fact.
> 
> I also enlighten passengers to the fact that UBER drivers rate passengers. A vast majority of my passengers were not aware of that fact. I'm sure this has also helped to keep my ratings where they are.


I believe in Karma so I rate 5 stars unless you are rude an obnoxious. I've been tipped a couple times so far but that doesn't determine their rating since tipping is not required w/ Uber.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberTDI said:


> For me, if you don't ralph in my car, don't give me a hard time, don't make me wait more than 10 minutes while I take you to the liquor store, and don't f*** up my car, you're getting 5 stars.


Same for me. I've never given less than five stars. I guess I'm lucky, as people around here are pretty nice, or at worst quiet. Nobody's made a mess, nobody's been rude, at least to me.

The closest I came to giving passengers a lower rating were two bros who were talking pretty nasty about the people they were going to visit. But then again, that's not really my business. They were good to me and caused no problems in terms of transportation. So I shrugged it off and gave them a five.

I've been tipped less than 10% of the time. I know that Uber has discouraged it, so I don't blame the passengers for not doing it. When it happens, I express my sincerest gratitude. One young guy Ubering for the first time pulled out cash, and I told him that because he was a first-timer, I wanted him to know that tipping is "completely optional." He still gave me a ten. I thanked him graciously and went on my way.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

If you have a felling a rider is going to rate you bad.And you will know cause how ride went rate them bad before they get you


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm seeing more accurate ratings for PAXs lately!!!

PAX Star-Guide Survey

http://surveynuts.com/surveys/take?id=35588&c=305914465DDTT

Here are the results so far...

PAX tipped at least 10%: *Add four stars*
PAX tipped at least 20%: *Add four stars*
Trip Was Between $10.00 and $15.00:* Add One Star*
Trip Was Between $15.00 and $20.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was Between $20.00 and $25.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was over $25.00:* Add four stars*

PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Accepted Or Felt Stoked:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Offered You Something From The Store As PAX Went In To Buy Something:* Too Close to Call*
You Accepted The Offer And It Was Given To You:* Add four stars*
PAX Was An Overall Nice Person: *Too Close to Call*

You Helped With Luggage/Packages And PAX Didn't Tip: *Too Close to Call*

Trip Was Less Than $5.00:* Subtract one star (Only "one star"??? $5 minus safe rider, minus 20% =$3.20)*
Trip Was Between $5.00 and $10.00:* Too Close to Call*

Pickup/Drop Off In Shady Neighborhood: *Subtract 3 Stars*
Your Ride "Seemed" Like A Drug Run:* Subtract four stars*

PAX Was Belligerent:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Left Your Car Smelling Foul:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Declined Or Felt Uncomfortable:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Didn't Enter A Destination: *Subtract one star*
PAX Made You Wait 3+ Mins Before Getting In You Car: *Too Close to Call*


----------

